
Where are the best software developers? Not Silicon Valley - campuscodi
http://www.infoworld.com/article/3211389/application-development/where-are-the-best-software-developers-not-silicon-valley.html
======
shahbaby
Seems like a marketing piece; hackerrank trying to appear as the defacto
standard for online coding tests.

The best developers in Silicon Valley probably aren't trying to prove anything
on sites like this.

